# T. Blondi - Any out there?



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

Always wanted a T. Blondi. after seeing one in the coolest setup ever when I was in my teens, I wish I had a pic. of the setup but it was a centrepiece in a shop and fantastic!

I've got the next bext thing with a T. Apophysis which is already growing at a rate of knots but still fancy a T. Blondi. Does anyone know of any breeders out there it may be worth contacting? 

When I got my first T. back in '89 there were a few kicking around then. Although I haven't had any spiders for 10 years or so I had thought they may have been more common than they appear to be. Are they difficult to breed in captivity?

Cheers 

Rob


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah they do seem to be very few and far between, took me a good while to get one myself!!

I'm no expert on breeding mind but i don't think these are the easiest, which would explian the lack of them about.

Keep an eye out mind they do pop up for sale now and then...got mine from Virginia Cheeseman for a very reasonable price so give her a go.

Good luck.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

come to grimsby, my local pet shop Booths has two juveys for sale, £140 mind. but they are huge already!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

£140 seems very harsh...there was one in classifieds not so long ago on here for £60 i think which was a private seller.

I think Athraven (their shop is Reptile Cymru) had one recently as well...£80 if i remember right but dont quote me on that.

£60-£80 seems steep enough to me but then its all about supply and demand and will come down to how much you want one!!

Or be a tight git like me and play the waiting/luck game and hope you come across one at a bargain price :2thumb:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

we have one for sale for £90 inc tank










Heres a piccy of the wee beastie!


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> £140 seems very harsh...there was one in classifieds not so long ago on here for £60 i think which was a private seller.
> 
> I think Athraven (their shop is Reptile Cymru) had one recently as well...£80 if i remember right but dont quote me on that.
> 
> ...


Aye - £140 is too rich for me. I guess I'll wait. Hopefully there'll be a relatively cheap s'ling or juvi along eventually.


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

hullreptilelover said:


> we have one for sale for £90 inc tank


Is it available without the tank?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

£140 is steep! We tend to sell ours for around £80 - £90 depending on what we pay for them and this includes a large tank....


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

RobB said:


> Is it available without the tank?


It is but would still be £90 unfortunaltley due to what we paid for them. I pot them up into tanks so when we sell them my staff dont have to fanny about potting them up (a couple of my staff arnt soo keen on T's and I'm not always in the shop to do it so it just makes it easier for them!)


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

hullreptilelover said:


> It is but would still be £90 unfortunaltley due to what we paid for them. I pot them up into tanks so when we sell them my staff dont have to fanny about potting them up (a couple of my staff arnt soo keen on T's and I'm not always in the shop to do it so it just makes it easier for them!)


Ah - no probs. Thanks for the offer, It's what I'm after but a bit pricey for awld Eb. Scrooge here. :blush:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

If you hold out for one and keep your eyes peeled you will get one at a better price sooner or later...i didn't pay anywhere near £80-£90 for mine only a couple of months ago!!

The best bet is to just keep checking all the online suppliers and the classified sections : victory:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

GazEmm said:


> £140 seems very harsh...


tell me about it, he charges alot for his inverts, had to pay a tenner for my 
L parahybana sling which i think is alot seeing as though the p murinus in there is goin for £3! they are awesome spiders though, they are onto mice already, have a really lovely brown colour to em too.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

hullreptilelover said:


> It is but would still be £90 unfortunaltley due to what we paid for them. I pot them up into tanks so when we sell them my staff dont have to fanny about potting them up (a couple of my staff arnt soo keen on T's and I'm not always in the shop to do it so it just makes it easier for them!)


hi could you please let me know of the size, length of time youv had it, and definately the sex. if female, can consider it mine, but youd have to post it,
how about you keep the tank, and send the spider RMSD for £90... rather than £95
we talkin? PM me if so


EDIT> well, if its an adult other wise il pass, ta


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

There is a good number of T blondi in captivity, generally its the WC gravid females that feed the demand, but not to disclude the efforts of enthusiasts breeding projects, Though this year iv not heard of success with T blondi, and certainly havent seen for slings for sale for a good while.

This last 12months or so has definately had a real decline in availability, which has seen the price of them go up. Suprise suprise i sold all of mine (cept 1) earlier this year at the 'then' going rate, but had i sold em now (not that i would:lol2 i could have got more for them.

They are pretty hard to get slings from, the females are nervous over their sacs in captivity and will eat it at the slightest disturbance, sometimes they just eat it and you never find out exactly why:whistling2: (Happened to me this year:lol2
the actual copulation itself is pretty inocuous and mostly ends well for the male (he doesNT end up in the mouth of the female)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> hi could you please let me know of the size, length of time youv had it, and definately the sex. if female, can consider it mine, but youd have to post it,
> how about you keep the tank, and send the spider RMSD for £90... rather than £95
> we talkin? PM me if so
> 
> ...


Sorry bud, its male. Its leg span is around 7" and Ive had it for 3 weeks.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

well i got a adult femaleif your interested in breeding him 50/50.
cheers anywho


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Reptile Cymru had one at £80 but its no longer available.

£140 for juvy is ludicrous. I payed £40 for a juvy from virginia cheeseman and she is expensive. However given that there were very few about at the time i was happy to pay the price.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> They are pretty hard to get slings from, the females are nervous over their sacs in captivity and will eat it at the slightest disturbance, sometimes they just eat it and you never find out exactly why:whistling2: (Happened to me this year:lol2
> the actual copulation itself is pretty inocuous and mostly ends well for the male (he doesNT end up in the mouth of the female)


If thats the case would it be worth pulling the sack and incubating it yourself?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The female stil has to incubate it for a time. 30 days before pulling otherwise you'll be failing too by pulling early, not turning it enough then incubating it. They'll all end up the same way! Blondi females often eat their sacs after a few days.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

yup totally, but also, i forgot to mention the fact that the higer success rates of peoples attempts have p[robably been due to multiple matings to ensure theyr properly fertilised. often with these guys the eggs are infertile which is possible as to why Abusive ate her sac, to recoop nutrients rfom the infertile eggs.
My girl ate hers on the day i was to pull the sac! dang!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve 88 said:


> come to grimsby, my local pet shop Booths has two juveys for sale, £140 mind. but they are huge already!


then you must know me (H)


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Graz said:


> then you must know me (H)


Sorry, totally off topic here but, Other than Booths, is there any other reptile shops in Grimsby? My parents live there and I'm down weekly....


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

This guy has one . . . . 

need to get rid of these spiders - Arachnophiles Forum

You're welcome

iZAN


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

hullreptilelover said:


> Sorry, totally off topic here but, Other than Booths, is there any other reptile shops in Grimsby? My parents live there and I'm down weekly....


 park street pets but no way near as good as booths 

[ new large range of lizards in tomorrow !!! ]



izan said:


> This guy has one . . . .
> 
> need to get rid of these spiders - Arachnophiles Forum
> 
> ...


 no chance. ive reserved that


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Graz said:


> park street pets but no way near as good as booths
> 
> [ new large range of lizards in tomorrow !!! ]
> 
> ...


 
And Booths isn't that great tbh. It is imp[roving though since you started to work there graz. The cham looks alt nicer, and happier too


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

8)

ron wants to sex my conda.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Graz said:


> 8)
> 
> ron wants to sex my conda.


Graz wants 3 in a bed with Ron and the 'Conda ^_^


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Already been in Booths a while back, just didnt know if there was any other shops... cheers guys.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

hullreptilelover said:


> Already been in Booths a while back, just didnt know if there was any other shops... cheers guys.


 have a look next time you get a chance. as you probably saw alot of the reps were not given proper care. they now are


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Graz said:


> have a look next time you get a chance. as you probably saw alot of the reps were not given proper care. they now are


I'll pop in and say Hi next time Im in Grimsby...wasnt that impressed last time but that was a while back....


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

i care for all the reptiles now 
chameleon is alot happier
all animals are fed better and kept in better conditions suited to there needs.

tomorrows live stock delivery brings things such as:
baby boscs
egptian wall lizards
cuban knight anoles
brown basalisks
water dragons
various leo morphs 
horsefields
+more!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Like people have said T. Blondi are hard to come by, but you just never know. I wanted either a T. Blond *or* a T. Apophysis as I dont think there is a lot of difference in size, temprement etc. So I just put some _*wanted*_ ads over a couple of forums. 

A really nice guy on Arachnophiles forum PM'd me and offered me a large 3" juvenile T. Apophysis for 30 quid including RMSD! Bloody bargain!

I had my new baby monster within a week of posting the ad! and she is already coming up for a moult!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Like people have said T. Blondi are hard to come by, but you just never know. I wanted either a T. Blond *or* a T. Apophysis as I dont think there is a lot of difference in size, temprement etc. So I just put some _*wanted*_ ads over a couple of forums.
> 
> A really nice guy on Arachnophiles forum PM'd me and offered me a large 3" juvenile T. Apophysis for 30 quid including RMSD! Bloody bargain!
> 
> I had my new baby monster within a week of posting the ad! and she is already coming up for a moult!


tbh mate, i found a big difference in the ones iv raised. Attitude, and size.. well build na dsize really.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> tbh mate, i found a big difference in the ones iv raised. Attitude, and size.. well build na dsize really.


Well I will admit you have a lot more experience with these then me mate. But they are both on the large side and aren't to cuddly!


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

*T Blondi*



hullreptilelover said:


> It is but would still be £90 unfortunaltley due to what we paid for them. I pot them up into tanks so when we sell them my staff dont have to fanny about potting them up (a couple of my staff arnt soo keen on T's and I'm not always in the shop to do it so it just makes it easier for them!)


Hi just wondered if you have any T Blondi for sale at the moment???


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, still got one :2thumb:


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

*T Blondi*

How large is it?
Is it sexed?
How much are they????
Can i get one to essex or would i have to collect????

Regards

Matt :2thumb:


----------



## hadgo1 (Mar 27, 2008)

For me finding exotic pets is too easy. I have 3 local pet shops with snakes, -lizards, spiders, anything. I live in newcastle-under-lyme hehe


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

hadgo1 said:


> For me finding exotic pets is too easy. I have 3 local pet shops with snakes, -lizards, spiders, anything. I live in newcastle-under-lyme hehe


Wish it was that easy for me. I have to drive miles to get anything.


----------



## andrew brazenall (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry to but in on an age old thread virginia cheesman does sell t.blondis the real ones not the pinkfoot goliath? everytime i look she never has any the one phonecall i made ages ago to her she swore blind she didnt bother with them unless shes passing them off under a different name!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

there's a blondi for sale on the classifieds now, if that's what you're after.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Ring Cold Blooded in Rainham if you are really desperate and will travel, they get them in quite often but the asking price is very high. Chances are they will be wild caught too. The best place to get them cheap is BTS shows.


----------

